# player seeking either online or Pasadena, TX game



## Trebor (Feb 1, 2004)

http://3ep.rpgprofiler.net/3ep/public.php?c=ElodNav  here's my character sheet, tell me if it needs changing!


----------



## liquid (Jun 15, 2004)

Still looking for a game?


----------

